# P-51 down at RAF Hardwick (Topcroft)



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2016)

I just saw this news and while there's not a great amount of details regarding the P-51, there is tragic news that one man died and the other is in critical condition.

One man dies after light aircraft crash near former RAF Hardwick site


----------



## pbehn (Oct 2, 2016)

Very sad news.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

I've just seen, on the forum's Facebook page, a report from Eastern news that a P-51 Mustang has crashed on landing at Topcroft, Norfolk.
The photo posted shows what appears to be one of Maurice Hammond's P-51s from Hardwick Warbirds, and the report states that the 80 year old passenger did not survive, whilst the (un-named) pilot has been air-lifted to hospital in a serious condition.
My thoughts and prayers are with the families concerned.
Here is a pic of the aircraft involved, taken at East Kirkby in early August, when I was talking to Maurice at the time.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2016)

What a nightmare !

My thoughts are with the families


----------



## BiffF15 (Oct 2, 2016)

Terrible news. R.I.P.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 2, 2016)

very sad to hear...looks like it was this ac..

P51 Mustang G-MSTG “Janie”

*Mustang* P51 D model owned and operated by Maurice Hammond, based at Hardwick in Norfolk

*History:- *Constructed By North American Aviation in Dallas Texas 1945
North American Aviation Construction Number 124-48271
United States Army Air Force serial number 45-11518
United States Army Air Force contract number AC-2400
One of a batch of ten which left the factory on 16th July 1945 it was flown across the United States via Coolridge AAF Arizona and the Sacramento Air Technical Service Centre California, and was shipped from the port of Oakland CA on the 4th August to arrive in New Zealand on 24th August 1945.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2016)

bobbysocks said:


> very sad to hear...looks like it was this ac..


Sadly, yes


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn....


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2016)

Awful news for all concerned.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2016)

So sad, condolences to all!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2016)

So sad, especially for the family of the deceased.


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 3, 2016)

Sad new indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

Aw man......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2016)

Terrible to hear


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

It's been confirmed that the pilot was the owner / operator, Maurice Hammond, who is reported to be seriously injured, but stable.
A really nice bloke, and a very experienced 'warbird' pilot. Here's hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

It's been confirmed that the pilot was the owner / operator, Maurice Hammond. He's reported as being seriously injured, but stable, and let's hope he makes a full recovery.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Oct 3, 2016)

Terrible news indeed.
Thoughts and prayers to those touched by this tragedy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2016)

Just merged the two threads we had running on this


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Joe.
Just checked the latest news from the region, and nothing else to report, apart from the AAIB visiting to investigate.
If any more info emerges, I'll post it here, otherwise it's 'hurry up and wait' for the CAA initial reports, at some point in the future.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 4, 2016)

sounds like engine failure on landing but what happened after the "bang"...only the pilot knows.


----------

